# White Barracuda for feeding



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok... so I'm not concidering this but my friend wants an explanation why I shouldn't from other people.

He wants me to get a 4 inch barracuda from the LFS and wants to put it against my 7' black mask elong. What do you think the outcome would be, he thinks mine would win quickly based on his old behaviour.

I wouldn't do this because I would be running the possibility of hurting my 150 dollar fish for a 7 dollar one. That's what it comes down to.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Dude....put that thing against a Mako...a 7 foot Elong is IMPRESSIVE :O


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

reverb said:


> Ok... so I'm not concidering this but my friend wants an explanation why I shouldn't from other people.


really now?









i think the elong would pummel the barracuda. i dont even think theyre that aggressive. plus, its the elongs turf.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The elong would win, but don't do it.







You already said all the reasons why you shouldn't.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

arent barracudas salt water fish though?

and as far as I know they are aggressive as hell.

personaily I think it would be a waste of 1 or 2 beautiful fish


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ender said:


> Dude....put that thing against a Mako...a 7 foot Elong is IMPRESSIVE :O












I agree the elong would win out... but like you said theres no reason to try it. Barracude are cool fish too and noone wants to see one get killed for no reason.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> *arent barracudas salt water fish though?
> *
> and as far as I know they are aggressive as hell.
> 
> personaily I think it would be a waste of 1 or 2 beautiful fish


There are freshwater barracudas too.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

hey look at that learn something new every day


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

History of specie aggression, size differencial and turf already give the Elong a unanimous edge. You can already predicte the outcome if this were to happen.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

right! see chris everyone says shifty capogne will win! so lets get a camera and film the battle... its a fresh water barracuda 4 and a half inches...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> right! see chris everyone says shifty capogne will win! so lets get a camera and film the battle... its a fresh water barracuda 4 and a half inches...


Why film it after most have claimed who would win? Making 2 different species fight to see who comes out on top isn't something hobbyists are thrilled to see. Why cause stress, injury, and death to something most would love to own.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

damnit rhomzilla... now why did you have to go spoil the fun? he wont do it now... lol its cool whatev. lets just get a gourmini


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wouldnt do it.

waste of nice predatory fish.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u should put a mirror in the tank and see if the elong can beat itself


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> u should put a mirror in the tank and see if the elong can beat itself


You can stop being a *** and stay out of my threads.

I thought I made it clear that I wasn't planning on doing it, it was just a hypothetical question. So dumb comments like that aren't necessary.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Of course I'm the minority here...But I say do it...And then film it too...There's no difference in feeding an Elong a Barracuda, then it is feeding it a goldfish...Either way...its a live fish...Except the Barracuda might actually put up a fight...and make it a little more fair...What's wrong with that?


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Its his money or his friends money, plus i think he was just kidding. Personally id take either fish off him before he stakes them against each other. Where can you find a fresh water barracuda, sounds interesting.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Its his money or his friends money, plus i think he was just kidding. Personally id take either fish off him before he stakes them against each other. Where can you find a fresh water barracuda, sounds interesting.


You can find them in the Amazon and Orinoco River basins and rivers of northern South America. Peru, Brazil, and Venezuela are all places where you can find this species.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Would love to see that fight dam


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Of course I'm the minority here...But I say do it...And then film it too...There's no difference in feeding an Elong a Barracuda, then it is feeding it a goldfish...Either way...its a live fish...Except the Barracuda might actually put up a fight...and make it a little more fair...What's wrong with that?


Other than that it is pitting two animals against it for the sole purpose of entertainment (same category as c0ck fighting, for example), I don't see anything wrong with it...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Of course I'm the minority here...But I say do it...And then film it too...There's no difference in feeding an Elong a Barracuda, then it is feeding it a goldfish...Either way...its a live fish...Except the Barracuda might actually put up a fight...and make it a little more fair...What's wrong with that?


Other than that it is pitting two animals against it for the sole purpose of entertainment (same category as c0ck fighting, for example), I don't see anything wrong with it...
[/quote]

True...but feeding any live animal to a Piranha is 99% of the time for entertainment...And those that say it isn't are full of it...At least this evens the odds a tad for those people who always complain about how its not a fair fight...that's all I was saying.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

first off... *truballa got owned*... second... u people with your destruction of nice species... who cares about the barracuda, its not rare or exotic... the fish is in a tank at the lfs with 10 other barracudas as they call them for $6.99... its at a pooch&kitty... and the sign says freshwater white barracuda..... its silver, about 4-5 inches, with a long snout with teeth... so i dont care what you say its mistaken for... it might be a pike for all i know.. but its badass looking.... i wanna get it... but hes too afraid for his black mask... but the black mask is 7inches and kills anything in the tank... hes very fast, and he fucks sh*t up when he doesnt like them..

we put feeders in the tank and he chills, knowing they are food... stays hiding... the second we put like a big coi, or a 5 inch comet in there... hes on its ass in no time, thinking that the fish is taking over his territory cuz its so big... so i dunno... i would feed it to my 4 inch rhom... but i think thats going to far.. my little guy isnt ready for that.. hes still a light weight...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> first off... *truballa got owned*...


hahah u consider that getting owned??? oh lord







first off if you dont want people to say things you dont like dont make threads like this.. its like ur trying to cover your ass b4 u even state anything.. haha but i still dont see how that is getting owned..haha but ok.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

reverb said:


> u should put a mirror in the tank and see if the elong can beat itself


You can stop being a *** and stay out of my threads.

I thought I made it clear that I wasn't planning on doing it, it was just a hypothetical question. So dumb comments like that aren't necessary.









[/quote]

ya i consider that getting owned... lol Now truballa i dont have anything against you... you helped me out with pedro... your a cool guy in my book...

but when you say that posting a topic like this is gonna get peop;le to say diff. opinions... your right.. but not when you say something as stupid as what you said... get a mirror wtf were you thinking when you posted that... it has no relevance with the topic at all.. and u got OWNED .. im sorry... thats what you get when you post stuff like that... lol

i think everyone will agree that you got lit up by reverbs comment on your post.









and how am i covering my ass b4 i say anything? or how is reverb covering his ass b4 he says anything? i dont know what you meant by that


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> first off if you dont want people to say things you dont like dont make threads like this..


Listen... Read over the thread. You are the ONLY person that added a comment like that. You are also the ONLY person that I replied to to let you know that your dickheadedness isn't needed. So you are the only person that's being a ***.

So I'm sure theres another thread that you could go in and add your "comments" to.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> first off... *truballa got owned*...


hahah u consider that getting owned??? oh lord







first off if you dont want people to say things you dont like dont make threads like this.. its like ur trying to cover your ass b4 u even state anything.. haha but i still dont see how that is getting owned..haha but ok.
[/quote]

Yeah, I thought his response to your statement was a bit uncalled for...


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> first off... *truballa got owned*...


hahah u consider that getting owned??? oh lord







first off if you dont want people to say things you dont like dont make threads like this.. its like ur trying to cover your ass b4 u even state anything.. haha but i still dont see how that is getting owned..haha but ok.
[/quote]

Yeah, I thought his response to your statement was a bit uncalled for...
[/quote]

why was it uncalled for? i thought the comment he had for reverb was a bit uncalled for.... hes the fish man... he should have better things to say than that... if he works at a fish place you think he would know sopmething about barracudas or if the piranha had any risks of getting fucked up in the battle... not hey get a mirror.... *** comment gets a *** answer


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ok lets think about this..... both fish have teeth... teeth can bite and injure...

HMMMMMMMM>M......

lets not get a head ache thinking too much .. and im quite glad to see you guys have diversified vocabularies haha and back to the ownage.. if i say *** 5 times in a post does that mean i own someone.? haha ohhh lawwd..

best of luck in your search for information...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Think of the worst outcome:

Your prized elong get's scratched up, scarred, loses eye or life to another fish.

Honestly I wouldn't do it, I'm not against all live feedings, but this really isn't a feeding, just a "see what kills what" thread.



> I wouldn't do this because I would be running the possibility of hurting my 150 dollar fish for a 7 dollar one. That's what it comes down to.


You already made up your mind. To you, that fish you paid $150 for is your prized fish, you wouldn't want something bad to happen to it.

To answer the question your friend asked, "High chance of the Elong that is almost twice the size of the baracada winning the fight. The baracuda could do some damage, but the elong I think would win in the end due to size."


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

This is one of those many many, "I would never do this, BUT what would happen if blah blah blah" threads. Its not going to convince anyone. If you care about your elong, dont do it. Period.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> ok lets think about this..... both fish have teeth... teeth can bite and injure...


Thanks for the recap of what I said in my FIRST post.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

reverb said:


> ok lets think about this..... both fish have teeth... teeth can bite and injure...


Thanks for the recap of what I said in my FIRST post.
[/quote]

its your fish y do u need to explain reasons to do or not do the feeding? thats wut i dont get about this thread.. looks like italionstallion is the friend judging from his post after rhomzilla..

bottom line its your fish.. if you dont wanna do it dont do it.. no need to look for further opinions or alibies.

so ill contribute to your lil thread so i dont get called a *** 500000 more times haha.. if you do it worse case scenario ull have one Gangsta ass Barracuda rocking a blue bandana..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> ok lets think about this..... both fish have teeth... teeth can bite and injure...


Thanks for the recap of what I said in my FIRST post.
[/quote]

its your fish y do u need to explain reasons to do or not do the feeding? thats wut i dont get about this thread.. looks like italionstallion is the friend judging from his post after rhomzilla..

bottom line its your fish.. if you dont wanna do it dont do it.. no need to look for further opinions or alibies.

so ill contribute to your lil thread so i dont get called a *** 500000 more times haha.. if you do it worse case scenario ull have one Gangsta ass Barracuda rocking a blue bandana..:laugh:
[/quote]










for reference click here


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Do I say.. O Snap..

Here it goes: O snap.









Haha.. wow, ownage at its best.







Faggotish questions get Faggotish responses! Live and learn boys.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

delete these


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

f*ck this


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

wow this waste of life got what was comin to him fukin w/ truballa i guess.... mit as well just leave this site n never come back unless u got sumin 2 come bak w/ hahha


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

33truballa33 said:


> ok lets think about this..... both fish have teeth... teeth can bite and injure...


Thanks for the recap of what I said in my FIRST post.
[/quote]

its your fish y do u need to explain reasons to do or not do the feeding? thats wut i dont get about this thread.. looks like italionstallion is the friend judging from his post after rhomzilla..

bottom line its your fish.. if you dont wanna do it dont do it.. no need to look for further opinions or alibies.

so ill contribute to your lil thread so i dont get called a *** 500000 more times haha.. if you do it worse case scenario ull have one Gangsta ass Barracuda rocking a blue bandana..








[/quote]

your damn right.... that picture is supposed to be funny... guys with bandanas rock chicks









it signifies how ive hit more girls than u could in 5 lifetimes... so piss off. .. check out my mug shots in the lounge if u wanna see more funny pics... i could go serious... but im not... so ya that barracuda could rock it cuz hed be a pimp too for fuckin up a fish like an elong...

hemptation88 nice post job... how bout u show ur pic b4 u rant on someone else...


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

alright found some info and pics of this white barracuda...\









thats what it looks like...

its scientific name is: Acestrorhynchus falcirostris

and heres a good link for info on the little guy.. http://fishbase.sinica.edu.tw/summary/Spec...ry.php?id=13123

and no this is not a What if thread... cuz we were seriously thinking of trying it...we were real high when we thought of it so we made the topic to see what you guys would think about it...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This thread reminds me of e-thugs.... and these pictures.


















And to italian, its quality over quantity...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

reverb said:


> u should put a mirror in the tank and see if the elong can beat itself


You can stop being a *** and stay out of my threads.

I thought I made it clear that I wasn't planning on doing it, it was just a hypothetical question. So dumb comments like that aren't necessary.









[/quote]
Also Dumb threads like this aren't necessary.









Nice Vocab use also, is that how far your brain capacity extends too?


> first off... truballa got owned





> i think everyone will agree that you got lit up by reverbs comment on your post.


I dont, how about I start lighting you up and owning you, Im real good at it so try me out


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

quality like the fat chick in your avatar??? nah man they are all quality... and 
im disease free thank you! hey that beer looks good right now though..







lol amsterdam rocks... ever been there? i have~ mmmm











MR HARLEY said:


> u should put a mirror in the tank and see if the elong can beat itself


You can stop being a *** and stay out of my threads.

I thought I made it clear that I wasn't planning on doing it, it was just a hypothetical question. So dumb comments like that aren't necessary.









[/quote]
Also Dumb threads like this aren't necessary.









Nice Vocab use also, is that how far your brain capacity extends too?


> first off... truballa got owned





> i think everyone will agree that you got lit up by reverbs comment on your post.


I dont, how about I start lighting you up and owning you, Im real good at it so try me out








[/quote]

WOW do you want a cookie or a medal? cuz your specialty is ranting people you dont know on the internet.... awesome man!! glad your the best!! so lets try you out ! so you caN FEEL good about yourself..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> quality like the fat chick in your avatar??? nah man they are all quality... and
> im disease free thank you! hey that beer looks good right now though..
> 
> 
> ...


That fat chick is my girl.









Sorry man, I like my women thin, nice ass, and a good rack.







I've never been to amsterdam and never really wanted to go. Not my place cause I don't smoke (enough).


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> u should put a mirror in the tank and see if the elong can beat itself


You can stop being a *** and stay out of my threads.

I thought I made it clear that I wasn't planning on doing it, it was just a hypothetical question. So dumb comments like that aren't necessary.









[/quote]
Also Dumb threads like this aren't necessary.









Nice Vocab use also, is that how far your brain capacity extends too?


> first off... truballa got owned





> i think everyone will agree that you got lit up by reverbs comment on your post.


I dont, how about I start lighting you up and owning you, Im real good at it so try me out








[/quote]

WOW do you want a cookie or a medal? cuz your specialty is ranting people you dont know on the internet.... awesome man!! glad your the best!! so lets try you out ! so you caN FEEL good about yourself..
[/quote]
I think you have it wrong, I wasent the one calling people **** over the internet.

Boring out there in Pa. huh


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

philly is real boring... hey having fun in the "kool-aid-gang"? lmao


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> philly is real boring... hey having fun in the "kool-aid-gang"? lmao


I sure am (Every Weekend) , too bad you have no idea of what that actually means.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> alright found some info and pics of this white barracuda...\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you actually READ the first post, you would see that it was a "what if" question. You got your "what if" answer, so get over the fact that its an idiotic idea.







Better watch out, contradicting your home boy in the hood could get a cap in your ass, yo!









and oh yeah, dont make me go serious....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, please stay on topic. Last warning. Any future flame would result on thread being closed.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Of course I'm the minority here...But I say do it...And then film it too...There's no difference in feeding an Elong a Barracuda, then it is feeding it a goldfish...Either way...its a live fish...Except the Barracuda might actually put up a fight...and make it a little more fair...What's wrong with that?


Good point









Then again the elong is expencive.....A fair fight could make you loose a lot of money, its not mine though so go for it
$50 on elong


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

1. Freshwater Cudas are p*ssy and an Elong would dominate.
2. Why waste the cash?


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

well we went to the lfs and looked at the barracudas... instead we got a 7inch long white/tan catfish with black spots on it... huge.. it was great to watch.. a battle it was... the catfish had those stingy whiskers going everywhere and we have a dwarf frog in the tank now for like 3weeks and the catfish attacked the frog several times with its stingers but never ate him, the piranha rescued the frog several times... and proceded to make the catfish shorter by the minute... it was like a bulldog chasing a cat.. it was great.. but then the catfish swam into the piranhas hiding cove and was like moving its stingers up against the elongs side.. and the elong would geek out every once in a while prob. because of the stinging whiskers... but then all of a sudden the elong bit one of the catfish;s whiskers off.. and then that was the end of it... so we still got to see something cool


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Some people really dont belong owning animals.

You make it sound you watched 2 great warriors fight. When the better anology is you just fed the christians to the lions.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> well we went to the lfs and looked at the barracudas... instead we got a 7inch long white/tan catfish with black spots on it... huge.. it was great to watch.. a battle it was... the catfish had those stingy whiskers going everywhere and we have a dwarf frog in the tank now for like 3weeks and the catfish attacked the frog several times with its stingers but never ate him, the piranha rescued the frog several times... and proceded to make the catfish shorter by the minute... it was like a bulldog chasing a cat.. it was great.. but then the catfish swam into the piranhas hiding cove and was like moving its stingers up against the elongs side.. and the elong would geek out every once in a while prob. because of the stinging whiskers... but then all of a sudden the elong bit one of the catfish;s whiskers off.. and then that was the end of it... so we still got to see something cool












Actually it should say videos in the pics part.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Some people really dont belong owning animals.
> 
> You make it sound you watched 2 great warriors fight. When the better anology is you just fed the christians to the lions.


 ::sniff:: oh no! not a fish!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

reverb said:


> Some people really dont belong owning animals.
> 
> You make it sound you watched 2 great warriors fight. When the better anology is you just fed the christians to the lions.


 ::sniff:: oh no! not a fish!











































[/quote]

wow, ure must be a member of mensa right.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

reverb said:


> Some people really dont belong owning animals.
> 
> You make it sound you watched 2 great warriors fight. When the better anology is you just fed the christians to the lions.


 ::sniff:: oh no! not a fish!











































[/quote]

Oh that's funny coming from you... You spent the entire first page argueing with people about how you said you "weren't going to do it," and then you turn around and do it anyways. Then when someone comments on your irresponsibility, you resort to sarcasm and the fact that it's "just a fish" to justify your immature actions.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> wow, ure must be a member of mensa right.


Actually I am, haha.


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> Oh that's funny coming from you... You spent the entire first page argueing with people about how you said you "weren't going to do it," and then you turn around and do it anyways. Then when someone comments on your irresponsibility, you resort to sarcasm and the fact that it's "just a fish" to justify your immature actions.


Didn't feed it a barracuda... read. We fed it an abnormally large catfish.









I just think it's funny how some of the members resort to starting arguements with people they will never meet over f*cking fish. The post was created as a "Do you think there is danger in feeding this Barracuda to a Elong" 85% of people that came into this thread answered it accordingly. It was not intended for the 15% of people (and these people seem to be the same through out all the threads that get closed for flaming) that just say dumb things to start an arguement.

So if this is the answer you are looking for here it is. You are more responsible than I am with fish, you are more compassionate for the well-being of these fish, and I commend you on your dedication to an online forum based around the HOBBY of piranha keeping









The fact of the matter is... I love my fish. I enjoy watching him attack and feed. Will I cry if he dies? No... will I purchase another type of piranha within a day of him passing... yes. Am I worried about the loss of $150 dollar investment? No... I piss $150. Am I worried about 5 guys on a forum that don't approve of my actions? Hahaha...

So I'd like to thank everyone who took the thread like it was supposed to be and answered my question. And to the few people that turned my thread into a place to release all your geeky pent up aggression - I'm glad I could be of assistance. At least your not yelling and trashing your parents basement. So if you need to vent, be my guest - but if your a mod this post is past the point of which it was intended, so feel free to close it.

Regards,
Chris

BTW - have you ever concidered people laugh at how you get your panties in a bundle over posts like this?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

how can u criticise people for making "lame" replies in your thread when u do the exact same thing?
mensa must have lowered theyre standards.

and why do we argue with people in a forum, seeing we will never meet them? thats sort of the point with an forum genious!!!


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> how can u criticise people for making "lame" replies in your thread when u do the exact same thing?
> mensa must have lowered theyre standards.
> 
> and why do we argue with people in a forum, seeing we will never meet them? thats sort of the point with an forum genious!!!


 corey your an idiot too... shutup

when you say something stupid.... you most likely will get a stupid response... like we said earlier... and if you argue with people just for the sake of not meeting them.. then... 
COME MEET ME!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> how can u criticise people for making "lame" replies in your thread when u do the exact same thing?
> mensa must have lowered theyre standards.
> 
> and why do we argue with people in a forum, seeing we will never meet them? thats sort of the point with an forum genious!!!


 corey your an idiot too... shutup

when you say something stupid.... you most likely will get a stupid response... like we said earlier... and if you argue with people just for the sake of not meeting them.. then... 
COME MEET ME!








[/quote]

id love that just to see ur reaction when u piss your pants.
but seriously, im trying not to lower myself to your standards.
im here to have fun,maybe argue, but not be a stupid keyboard warrior!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

"I know"

hmm. Is fighting 2 animals wrong? Is a bericuta/catfish 's life worth more then a gold fish. Not to somone who raises goldfish. I feed them goldfish. I feed them mice. Is that wrong? I dont know, let me think about that while eating my hamburger. Hmm aren't fish sticks great?
Again, I would rather see somthing with a fighting chance get eaten. I dont think you can say one life is more important then another, but I do have invested feeling in my fish. Therefore I dont give them a fair fight. This must mean I am a monster! (Man this stake is good!) O well.
We should all be vegitarians! Make our fish that way too. Untill somone says "Save the lettus", then its wrong to eat that too. Maby all humans should die, so we dont eat anything, to save the planet! But then other animals will eat eachother, maby we should kill them too. Plants can choke eachother too. Lets bomb them too! That will save the planet!
Then again maby I should just eat my meat and let my fish do the same....
Maby you should care about your pets a little more. Just a thought.
Have a great day.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

this is the reason why i told you to shut up in the first place moron.. im not a "keyboard" warrroir nerd like u ****... im more intelligent than u ****... and if u come meet me in person it'll be the last thing u do... so stop replying to this thread loser... nice dead fish ya got there for your signature.... nobody wants to see it 10,000000 times in every thread you post... cuz your a post whore... PEACE and dont come back

and lower to MY standards??? your the kid crying about how people make dumb posts... well your an idiot cuz then you just did make a dumb post.... crying about a dumb post.... GOOD NIGHT... go home.. jerk off.. whatever you have to do... im trying to have an

INTELLIGENT conversation about these barracudas... and whether or not i wanna stick one in the tank.... now we did a 7inch catfish... that was awesome... gotta get a video cam...

next week: BABY BUNNIES 4 EASTER, (real live baby rabbits!)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Personally I think feeding a 7" catfish to a 7" elong is wrong for personal enjoyment. I rarely feed live, but when I have in the past, the fish have been so small that my brandtii ate them in a single bite. there was no suffering and no sitting in the tank half eaten. i havent fed live in quite some time, primarily because I dont see the entertainment value in it anymore, and the health risks on my fish are way too great, but if you are going to feed live, who do it in a manner thats going to be so cruel to another animal. As said before I beleive by Judazz, what happened here is the equivalent of c*ck fighting in a tank, and there is no need for it, and no way to justify a reason for doing it.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> this is the reason why i told you to shut up in the first place moron.. im not a "keyboard" warrroir nerd like u ****... im more intelligent than u ****... and if u come meet me in person it'll be the last thing u do... so stop replying to this thread loser... nice dead fish ya got there for your signature.... nobody wants to see it 10,000000 times in every thread you post... cuz your a post whore... PEACE and dont come back
> 
> and lower to MY standards??? your the kid crying about how people make dumb posts... well your an idiot cuz then you just did make a dumb post.... crying about a dumb post.... GOOD NIGHT... go home.. jerk off.. whatever you have to do... im trying to have an
> 
> ...


That fish isn't dead


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

reverb said:


> this is the reason why i told you to shut up in the first place moron.. *im not a "keyboard" warrroir nerd like u *****... im more intelligent than u ****... and *if u come meet me in person it'll be the last thing u do*... so stop replying to this thread loser... nice dead fish ya got there for your signature.... nobody wants to see it 10,000000 times in every thread you post... cuz your a post whore... PEACE and dont come back
> 
> and lower to MY standards??? your the kid crying about how people make dumb posts... well your an idiot cuz then you just did make a dumb post.... crying about a dumb post.... GOOD NIGHT... go home.. jerk off.. whatever you have to do... im trying to have an
> 
> ...


PAY ATTENTION TO THE BOLD....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey man youre just owning yourself like exodus pointed out.
this is funny, did u get your ispiration from that crack head easy E.
why dont u go whatch some animals suffer so u feel better about your pathetic life and personality. peace out keyboard thugzzz!


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> this is the reason why i told you to shut up in the first place moron.. *im not a "keyboard" warrroir nerd like u *****... im more intelligent than u ****... and *if u come meet me in person it'll be the last thing u do*... so stop replying to this thread loser... nice dead fish ya got there for your signature.... nobody wants to see it 10,000000 times in every thread you post... cuz your a post whore... PEACE and dont come back
> 
> and lower to MY standards??? your the kid crying about how people make dumb posts... well your an idiot cuz then you just did make a dumb post.... crying about a dumb post.... GOOD NIGHT... go home.. jerk off.. whatever you have to do... im trying to have an
> 
> ...


PAY ATTENTION TO THE BOLD....
[/quote]

so what did you point out in the bold that is sooooo ridiculous? thats right... we like watching the piranha attack things... cuz thats what it does best... so piss off... tree hugger

pay attention to this bold:* STOP COMMING BACK TO THE THREAD FOR MORE! IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT YOU READ THEN GET OUT... I SAID IN MY EARLIER POSTS FOR YOU GUYS TO SCRAM AND YOU KEEP COMMING BACK FOR MORE? SO WHO IS IMMATURE HERE? YOU HAVE TO KEEP COMMING BACK TO THIS THREAD TO SEE IF ANYONE RUINED YOUR FLAWLESS P-FURY REPUTATION.. THAT NO ONE IN THIS WORLD GIVES A FLYING RATS ASS ABOUT....

I AM HERE TO DISCUSS FEEDING CERTAIN THINGS TO MY PIRANHA THAT THE AVERAGE JOE MIGHT NOT WANT TO TRY... PEOPLE LIKE J2 AND OTHERS WHO LIKE TO WATCH PIRANHAS FEED ARE FASCINATED BY THREADS LIKE THIS... (SORRY NO VIDEO THOUGH... IT WILL COME) SO ONCE AGAIN.. AND I WONT SAY IT ANYMORE... LEAVE.. THANKS*


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> pay attention to this bold: STOP COMMING BACK TO THE THREAD FOR MORE! IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT YOU READ THEN GET OUT... I SAID IN MY EARLIER POSTS FOR YOU GUYS TO SCRAM AND YOU KEEP COMMING BACK FOR MORE? SO WHO IS IMMATURE HERE? YOU HAVE TO KEEP COMMING BACK TO THIS THREAD TO SEE IF ANYONE RUINED YOUR FLAWLESS P-FURY REPUTATION.. THAT NO ONE IN THIS WORLD GIVES A FLYING RATS ASS ABO
> 
> I AM HERE TO DISCUSS FEEDING CERTAIN THINGS TO MY PIRANHA THAT THE AVERAGE JOE MIGHT NOT WANT TO TRY... PEOPLE LIKE J2 AND OTHERS WHO LIKE TO WATCH PIRANHAS FEED ARE FASCINATED BY THREADS LIKE THIS... (SORRY NO VIDEO THOUGH... IT WILL COME) SO ONCE AGAIN.. AND I WONT SAY IT ANYMORE... LEAVE.. THANKS[/b]


damn yo G.. thats a *** answer and a *** post.. in the wrong *** section.. should be in the feeding forum


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You talk about immaturity. Yet, your and your buddy are the only ones acting really immature here. Can you not discuss things in a civil manner?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> You talk about immaturity. Yet, your and your buddy are the only ones acting really immature here. Can you not discuss things in a civil manner?


:nod: Cmon guys lets act like adults.

To further the discussion (hopefully), ital1anstallion4, can we assume you dont feel anything is wrong with watching fish battle it out like this? I know piranhas eat live fish in the wild, but that is a different situation being that there is an unlimited amount of space for fish to have at their advantage, not a small specific amount of gallons. Pitting two fish against eachother to match up their weaponry (teeth vs stinging whiskers) is pretty suspect. How is it any different then say a cockfight or a dogfight? Do you disagree with those practices?

Dont flame me or write with bold letters, im not trying to insult you or flame you but get your opinion on how you view your actions.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

"take the skin heads bowling, take them bowling!"
good song.
Would you have cared if your p lost his eye to that cat? 
I would have if it was mine, thats why I dont fair fight them. I care about my pet. 
But again feeding him a 1" gold and feeding him a 1" cat, is that the same? Why is a big cat worth more then a small cat? why is a big cat worth more then a small gold? 
life is a life is a life.
I still eat meat and so do my fish! And belive me whatever meat you eat that animal sufferd. So did that steak in the freezer.
poor cow.....You shall not have died in vain......yum yum. NOw GET IN MY BELLIE!! AND YOUR HEART GOES TO THE FISH!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

sprfunk said:


> "take the skin heads bowling, take them bowling!"
> good song.
> Would you have cared if your p lost his eye to that cat?
> I would have if it was mine, thats why I dont fair fight them. I care about my pet.
> ...


See the difference isnt that a 1" catfish is worth less than a 7" catfish, the point is that it'll take your 7" elong about 2 seconds to eat the entire 1" fish. No suffering, just gone. How long did it take for your 7" fish to eat another 7" fish? Theres now way he ate the entire thing instantaneously. My guess is he never ate the entire thing, unless you left it in the tank half eaten for an extended period of time, which just raises the inhumaness of your actions.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> You talk about immaturity. Yet, your and your buddy are the only ones acting really immature here. Can you not discuss things in a civil manner?


:nod: Cmon guys lets act like adults.

To further the discussion (hopefully), ital1anstallion4, can we assume you dont feel anything is wrong with watching fish battle it out like this? I know piranhas eat live fish in the wild, but that is a different situation being that there is an unlimited amount of space for fish to have at their advantage, not a small specific amount of gallons. Pitting two fish against eachother to match up their weaponry (teeth vs stinging whiskers) is pretty suspect. How is it any different then say a cockfight or a dogfight? Do you disagree with those practices?

Dont flame me or write with bold letters, im not trying to insult you or flame you but get your opinion on how you view your actions.
[/quote]

I dont pick a fish that might give a fair fight... i pick a fish cuz it will be cool to watch when the piranha kills it... the 7 inch catfish was awesome to watch... i only did this because i wanted to watch something active... and big to kill... it took him about an hour to finally kill it... because the catfish always hangs out at the surface... but it was a greaaat show!

thats why i do it... and no its not the same as DOG FIGHTING... dogs are more in tune with reality than fish are... and if you have a problem with that statement tell me... cuz its 100% true... c*ck fighting... haha.. i could care less about 2 dumb chickens... let them c*ck fight.. i let praying mantices fight each other to the death... they are about as smart as a catfish or c*ck id say... so ya let it be...

now i did put a 2 inch frog in with my piranha last night... didnt think hed eat him.. because reverb has had his dwarf frog in there for like a month now and the piranha did nothing but SAVE the frog from harms way... my p ate him up in 20 sec.

I have a theory on why his piranha wont eat the frog as well.....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> You talk about immaturity. Yet, your and your buddy are the only ones acting really immature here. Can you not discuss things in a civil manner?


:nod: Cmon guys lets act like adults.

To further the discussion (hopefully), ital1anstallion4, can we assume you dont feel anything is wrong with watching fish battle it out like this? I know piranhas eat live fish in the wild, but that is a different situation being that there is an unlimited amount of space for fish to have at their advantage, not a small specific amount of gallons. Pitting two fish against eachother to match up their weaponry (teeth vs stinging whiskers) is pretty suspect. How is it any different then say a cockfight or a dogfight? Do you disagree with those practices?

Dont flame me or write with bold letters, im not trying to insult you or flame you but get your opinion on how you view your actions.
[/quote]

I dont pick a fish that might give a fair fight... i pick a fish cuz it will be cool to watch when the piranha kills it... the 7 inch catfish was awesome to watch... i only did this because i wanted to watch something active... and big to kill... it took him about an hour to finally kill it... because the catfish always hangs out at the surface... but it was a greaaat show!

thats why i do it... and no its not the same as DOG FIGHTING... dogs are more in tune with reality than fish are... and if you have a problem with that statement tell me... cuz its 100% true... c*ck fighting... haha.. i could care less about 2 dumb chickens... let them c*ck fight.. i let praying mantices fight each other to the death... they are about as smart as a catfish or c*ck id say... so ya let it be...

now i did put a 2 inch frog in with my piranha last night... didnt think hed eat him.. because reverb has had his dwarf frog in there for like a month now and the piranha did nothing but SAVE the frog from harms way... my p ate him up in 20 sec.

I have a theory on why his piranha wont eat the frog as well.....
[/quote]

Your wrong. Its exactly like dog fighting. You are getting enjoyment of watching something get shreaded up for no f*cking reason. Intelligence of the animals has nothing to do with the truly disgusting nature of the 'event'. Infact it has nothing to do with the animal at all. Its all to do with the people who enjoy watching that kind of sh*t. Weather its a rooster, a fish or dogs....

*this isnt about feeding live food. So people who feed live dont get all pissy with me.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> You talk about immaturity. Yet, your and your buddy are the only ones acting really immature here. Can you not discuss things in a civil manner?


:nod: Cmon guys lets act like adults.

To further the discussion (hopefully), ital1anstallion4, can we assume you dont feel anything is wrong with watching fish battle it out like this? I know piranhas eat live fish in the wild, but that is a different situation being that there is an unlimited amount of space for fish to have at their advantage, not a small specific amount of gallons. Pitting two fish against eachother to match up their weaponry (teeth vs stinging whiskers) is pretty suspect. How is it any different then say a cockfight or a dogfight? Do you disagree with those practices?

Dont flame me or write with bold letters, im not trying to insult you or flame you but get your opinion on how you view your actions.
[/quote]

I dont pick a fish that might give a fair fight... i pick a fish cuz it will be cool to watch when the piranha kills it... the 7 inch catfish was awesome to watch... i only did this because i wanted to watch something active... and big to kill... *it took him about an hour to finally kill it*... because the catfish always hangs out at the surface... but it was a greaaat show!

thats why i do it... and no its not the same as DOG FIGHTING... dogs are more in tune with reality than fish are... and if you have a problem with that statement tell me... cuz its 100% true... c*ck fighting... haha.. *i could care less about 2 dumb chickens... let them c*ck fight.. * i let praying mantices fight each other to the death... they are about as smart as a catfish or c*ck id say... so ya let it be...

now i did put a 2 inch frog in with my piranha last night... didnt think hed eat him.. because reverb has had his dwarf frog in there for like a month now and the piranha did nothing but SAVE the frog from harms way... my p ate him up in 20 sec.

I have a theory on why his piranha wont eat the frog as well.....
[/quote]

You dont consider that cruel and inhumane, both of those statements? You are supporting things that you can be arrested for in this country (US).


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> You talk about immaturity. Yet, your and your buddy are the only ones acting really immature here. Can you not discuss things in a civil manner?


:nod: Cmon guys lets act like adults.

To further the discussion (hopefully), ital1anstallion4, can we assume you dont feel anything is wrong with watching fish battle it out like this? I know piranhas eat live fish in the wild, but that is a different situation being that there is an unlimited amount of space for fish to have at their advantage, not a small specific amount of gallons. Pitting two fish against eachother to match up their weaponry (teeth vs stinging whiskers) is pretty suspect. How is it any different then say a cockfight or a dogfight? Do you disagree with those practices?

Dont flame me or write with bold letters, im not trying to insult you or flame you but get your opinion on how you view your actions.
[/quote]

I dont pick a fish that might give a fair fight... i pick a fish cuz it will be cool to watch when the piranha kills it... the 7 inch catfish was awesome to watch... i only did this because i wanted to watch something active... and big to kill... *it took him about an hour to finally kill it*... because the catfish always hangs out at the surface... but it was a greaaat show!

thats why i do it... and no its not the same as DOG FIGHTING... dogs are more in tune with reality than fish are... and if you have a problem with that statement tell me... cuz its 100% true... c*ck fighting... haha.. *i could care less about 2 dumb chickens... let them c*ck fight.. * i let praying mantices fight each other to the death... they are about as smart as a catfish or c*ck id say... so ya let it be...

now i did put a 2 inch frog in with my piranha last night... didnt think hed eat him.. because reverb has had his dwarf frog in there for like a month now and the piranha did nothing but SAVE the frog from harms way... my p ate him up in 20 sec.

I have a theory on why his piranha wont eat the frog as well.....
[/quote]

You dont consider that cruel and inhumane, both of those statements? You are supporting things that you can be arrested for in this country (US).
[/quote]

YA....

you can get arrested for a lot of things in this country....

You know you can get arrested for having your dog hang its head out your window while you drive in some states????

and where i live... women are not allowed to walk around freely on certain days... they need to be accompanied by a husband or they can be arrested... lol

yo exodus... SHROOM FOR ME... then u might realize the BIG picture on life...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> YO... Johnnny fackin Appleseed... go plant more trees or something... dogs are WAY more intelligent... they know whats about to happen... they smell the blood... they get scared... they whimper... way diff. then 2 fish fighting im sorry ur a moron.. peace


Theres no need to talk to people that way or call someone a moron...have a mature conversation.

I have to agree with Exodus though, I do agree with you that dogs are obviously more in touch with reality as you put it then a fish, and they are obviously more intelligent, but thats not the point. Don't you think a fish still suffers sitting in a tank being bitten and eaten for an hour? And I find it hard to beleive your elong ate an entire 7" catfish in an hour. Half of the fish probably sat and rotted till you removed it from the tank.

Pitting ANY animal, whether its a dog, rooster or fish against eachother to fight for the enjoyment of the person is animal curelty no matter how you slice it or dice it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Johhny apple seed?









Naw man, I just respect life. I dont find enjoyment is watching animals suffer.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Johhny apple seed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya im a hunter as well... I have Sliced a deers throat while it was still alive with my bare hands and a knife!!! i did that at age 15... so you can see how i dont care about a fish... it took a lot more guts to do that than see a fish get eaten... I do feel bad... but it doesnt compare to that as a child... Ive seen animals suffer... and i mean suffer... thats why i dont get phased by stuff like this.. i guess you guys never saw stuff like ive seen... animals suffer 10000000x harder than that catfish did every single second of the day.... thats why it doesnt bother me... sorry guys


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Animals suffer every day man. Hell, im sure millbillions of animals starve toi death a year (imo prob one of the most barbaric deaths). The fact that death and suffering 'happens' and getting enjoyment from watching animals suffer at your hands ARE NOT the same thing man.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> first off... *truballa got owned*...hes very fast, and he fucks sh*t up when he doesnt like them.....


lol, why did you feel the need to bleep sh*t but not f*ck?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> first off... *truballa got owned*...hes very fast, and he fucks sh*t up when he doesnt like them.....


lol, why did you feel the need to bleep sh*t but not f*ck?








[/quote]

Language (censor) filter will bleep out some cusswords, not all. Just like you're f*ck got bleeped out but fucks won't. Adding just the 's' changed the word to get it around the filter.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW u guys are setting up some really terriable example for new members.. why not make


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

oh... sweet. as far as this forum goes... its a bit crazy huh??


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> oh... sweet. as far as this forum goes... its a bit crazy huh??


Not really...its more like there are some people on here...that will keep trying to change the world...and argue to death the same dead ass arguements...They did it with me...and they'll do it with anyone else that enjoys watching animals kill eachother.

Its just sad that they can't just stay out of these kinds of topics...as they know all its going to do is cause fight after fight after fight...But whatever.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> oh... sweet. as far as this forum goes... its a bit crazy huh??


Not really...its more like there are some people on here...that will keep trying to change the world...and argue to death the same dead ass arguements...They did it with me...and they'll do it with anyone else that enjoys watching animals kill eachother.

Its just sad that they can't just stay out of these kinds of topics...as they know all its going to do is cause fight after fight after fight...But whatever.








[/quote]

Then you have some people who just cant stay civil and resort to personal attacks. Its a FORUM J2... Its meant to share thoughts and ideas freely and openly.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> oh... sweet. as far as this forum goes... its a bit crazy huh??


Not really...its more like there are some people on here...that will keep trying to change the world...and argue to death the same dead ass arguements...They did it with me...and they'll do it with anyone else that enjoys watching animals kill eachother.

Its just sad that they can't just stay out of these kinds of topics...as they know all its going to do is cause fight after fight after fight...But whatever.








[/quote]

Then you have some people who just cant stay civil and resort to personal attacks. Its a FORUM J2... Its meant to share thoughts and ideas freely and openly.








[/quote]

I can't argue with you there...Some people do not know how to have a civil conversation...But still...how many times are we gonna







?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

((J2))was the oscar in your vidio sick? he didnt look like he was movin all that great.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> ((J2))was the oscar in your vidio sick? he didnt look like he was movin all that great.


No he wasn't sick...He just got a attacked a little earlier and had a chunk bitten out of him...That was just the finishing blow.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

ohhh. the first fish you ever owned wasn't an oscar was it? for most people it is. It was for me, I could feed my piranha a puppy before I could an oscar. corse I never had a dog.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> ohhh. the first fish you ever owned wasn't an oscar was it? for most people it is. It was for me, I could feed my piranha a puppy before I could an oscar. corse I never had a dog.


Nope...the 1st fish I ever owned were those 3 Reds that took down that Oscar.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> first off... *truballa got owned*...hes very fast, and he fucks sh*t up when he doesnt like them.....


lol, why did you feel the need to bleep sh*t but not f*ck?








[/quote]

I dont bleep... the website does it for me.. f*ck


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

ya, im just figureing that thing out. you have to admit when sh*t is bleeped but f*ck isn't it was a little entertaining to the ignorent of the website. you still have those piranha J2?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Why does it matter? We all know theyre both amazing fish, and its their nature to kill anything with a pulse. Don't do it, its just cruel. Besides, would you wanna take a chance on scarring up your BM? nahhhhh the idea is merely that.... an idea.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

-d0rk- said:


> ....its their nature to kill anything with a pulse.


I dont know about a FW Cuda killing anything with a pulse...


----------

